# KERIST - It's cold tonight.



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

8 below expected.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> 8 below expected.



Hello you!!!! Glad to see you're still about, not quite as cold down south, its about 10c here!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's a little better tonight in Lancashire, around 3C. Last night it was -4C brrrrrrrr!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hello you!!!! Glad to see you're still about, not quite as cold down south, its about 10c here!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


10º!!!
Luxury!! What do you need a gas heater for??


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

2.5 here this morning ......... a bit nippy



Doggy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> 2.5 here this morning ......... a bit nippy
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


just under 5 here - & dropping


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> just under 5 here - & dropping


Just nipped out & it's taken it usual dawn dip (that sounds like something you could get arrested for) down to 1.5 .......oooh come back summer!



Doggy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You lot don't know what cold is!!
When we first left the UK over five years ago we went to a country where thick snow had covered everywhere from late October and it didn't finally disappear until early April. The coldest I can remember that winter was -17C without windchill. You couldn't go out without hat, gloves, very warm coat and a scarf covering your face so only your eyes were visible. It was a bit as if you were wearing a burkha.
Yet trains, planes, buses, trams kept running.
At first I loved it -well, it was a novelty -but that soon wore off and it became rather tedious. When all that snow began to thaw the mud everywhere was horrendous. I kept peering at branches looking for buds.
And yet, oddly, I never felt really cold as houses were really well heated and insulated and you wore suitable clothing outside.
I felt colder in the UK when it was only 1 or 2C as it was a damp kind of cold unlike the sharp dry cold I'd acclimatised to.
So we don't light our log fire here in Spain until late afternoon and only heat the bedroom for late-night tv watching and the bathrooms for a short period before use each day.
So far.........


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> You lot don't know what cold is!!
> When we first left the UK over five years ago we went to a country where thick snow had covered everywhere from late October and it didn't finally disappear until early April. The coldest I can remember that winter was -17C without windchill. You couldn't go out without hat, gloves, very warm coat and a scarf covering your face so only your eyes were visible. It was a bit as if you were wearing a burkha.
> Yet trains, planes, buses, trams kept running.
> At first I loved it -well, it was a novelty -but that soon wore off and it became rather tedious. When all that snow began to thaw the mud everywhere was horrendous. I kept peering at branches looking for buds.
> ...


I have the warmth of Mrs H to keep me warm. She's outside chopping logs now and , when she can fit it in she says she will clean the chimney. After I have finished watching footy on TV she's gonna run me a hot bath, and then...well, who knows ????


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre said:


> I have the warmth of Mrs H to keep me warm. She's outside chopping logs now and , when she can fit it in she says she will clean the chimney. After I have finished watching footy on TV she's gonna run me a hot bath, and then...well, who knows ????


Cocoa????


Are you going to watch Chelsea?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Phone call from my daughter telling me her outdoor shower had frozen up and of course burst the pipework...that will teach her to drain it down properly


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Cocoa????
> 
> 
> Are you going to watch Chelsea?


Yes...if I can manage to tear myself away...God !!...decisions...West Ham v Chelsea or Mrs H with sooty hands and a hot bath.....hmmmmmmm.......


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Yes...if I can manage to tear myself away...God !!...decisions...West Ham v Chelsea or Mrs H with sooty hands and a hot bath.....hmmmmmmm.......


not to mention the cocoa


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> You lot don't know what cold is!!
> When we first left the UK over five years ago we went to a country where thick snow had covered everywhere from late October and it didn't finally disappear until early April. The coldest I can remember that winter was -17C without windchill. You couldn't go out without hat, gloves, very warm coat and a scarf covering your face so only your eyes were visible. It was a bit as if you were wearing a burkha.
> Yet trains, planes, buses, trams kept running.
> ....


In the past year I have experianced -33C in Ekateringburg, Russia and also +50C Jebal Ali, UAE and everything still operated just the same as any other day of the year...........


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mayotom said:


> In the past year I have experianced -33C in Ekateringburg, Russia and also +50C Jebal Ali, UAE and everything still operated just the same as any other day of the year...........


 When you're talking about those temperatures I'm quite happy for things not to work and to stay at home. 
A few years ago (I think it was 2003) I cut my finger badly and had to go and have it dressed every day at the medical centre. The appointment was at 4:00 in the afternoon in August. On the second day I got in the car and it said 48º!! Wouldn't it have been better for the health centre to close until 6:00 for example than to have patients wandering the streets in a heat haze??? 
I changed the appointment for 7:00 in the evening when the temp was a mere 38º


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Was woken up at 6:15 by OH saying "Ha nevado, vas a ir????" (It's snowed, are you going?)
The answer was a big fat NO!!
:smow::whoo:

Back to bed!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Was woken up at 6:15 by OH saying "Ha nevado, vas a ir????" (It's snowed, are you going?)
> The answer was a big fat NO!!
> :smow::whoo:
> 
> Back to bed!!


You're lucky! I really want some snow!! Just heavy rain here - predicted for the next few days...my parents emailed me some photos of where they live in Kent, a beautiful wintry scene (nice if you don't have to go out in it, admittedly) and we're all jealous...just hope it doesn't interfere with their flights out here on the 28th. Snow in Lugo though (next province over) if we fancy the 2 hour drive - they've had it for a while now.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mayotom said:


> In the past year I have experianced -33C in Ekateringburg, Russia and also +50C Jebal Ali, UAE and everything still operated just the same as any other day of the year...........


I guess the reason that the UK is so ill-prepared is that such severe weather doesn't occur often enough to make investment in the equipment needed to keep things moving profitable.
Once when about to land at Montreal's Dorval airport in February I was taken aback to see beneath the slowly-descending 747 snowploughs clearing the runway ahead!!!!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Yawn!!!!!!!!!!!!!
have you noticed how expensive tomatoes are ??


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Minus 8 tonight - was minus 18 last week. My car is "parked" (more accurately, abandoned) in a snow drift and we have just tractored the 4x4 of my hostess out of a ditch. Only 4 more months of sub zeros to go for them here on the Swedish/Norwegian border. 

Every cloud has a silver, Nothing is so bad that it's not good for something (as they say here) I can now walk to Norway over the frozen fjord (4 kms) and not have a 17 km drive to the frontier!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> 8 below expected.


nice to hear from you Chris. Hope all is well and seasons greetings to you and yours.


----------



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

chris(madrid) said:


> 8 below expected.


Hello everyone... 

As someone who is new to this forum and is used to farenheit, not celsius, I wonder how cold that really is? LOL I am from the northeast US (New Hampshire) and it has been 17 degrees here. Today is actually warm which means 40 degrees. We have snow here, have had it a couple of weeks now. Do you get snow there?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DinaM said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> As someone who is new to this forum and is used to farenheit, not celsius, I wonder how cold that really is? LOL I am from the northeast US (New Hampshire) and it has been 17 degrees here. Today is actually warm which means 40 degrees. We have snow here, have had it a couple of weeks now. Do you get snow there?


hi & welcome

according to this temperature converter 17F is -8C

40F would be 4C


yes it does snow over a huge area of Spain, there's been little else on the weather reports the last couple of weeks

I saw one report from Teruel where it was -24C, so that's -11F


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It has been raining torrentially here for six solid days with thunderstorms which prevent us from watching the football on tv today...
I've come to the conclusion that you only need two sorts of clothing in Spain: practically nothing in summer and 100% waterproof as you would for water sports, hiking etc for the rest of the year.
At least that's been our experience as last Sunday we walked our dog in Tshirts and shorts. Now we're online ordering waterproof trousers, jackets, shoes etc. having been soaked to the skin walking Our Little Azor this week.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> It has been raining torrentially here for six solid days with thunderstorms which prevent us from watching the football on tv today...
> I've come to the conclusion that you only need two sorts of clothing in Spain: practically nothing in summer and 100% waterproof as you would for water sports, hiking etc for the rest of the year.
> At least that's been our experience as last Sunday we walked our dog in Tshirts and shorts. Now we're online ordering waterproof trousers, jackets, shoes etc. having been soaked to the skin walking Our Little Azor this week.


Christmas morning was canny for us :









It hammered down last night & it's a bit manky today so swings & roundabouts I suppose eh



Doggy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Christmas morning was canny for us :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greetings from Our Little Azor to your dog!! OLA is three today. He began life on a snowy cold day in a little village in Slovakia called Krizovany Nad Dudvahom. 
He spent this morning on a rain-lashed Spanish beach!
I'd post a photo of his cavorting on the sand but I don't know how..


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Greetings from Our Little Azor to your dog!! OLA is three today. He began life on a snowy cold day in a little village in Slovakia called Krizovany Nad Dudvahom.
> He spent this morning on a rain-lashed Spanish beach!
> I'd post a photo of his cavorting on the sand but I don't know how..


And greetings from Carlo (named after Carl Fogarty, the motorcycle racer) who began his life (with us) as a one year old from a rescue centre in Sedgefield, County Durham ten years ago.



Doggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I'd post a photo of his cavorting on the sand but I don't know how..


To post pictures you have to have them on a host website and then put the url of the pic you want in the post.... so I'm told ........or in Doggy speak ........ you have to have them somewhere on the interweb thingy and then put a web address doody in your post so the site you're on can nip off & get them. (XT will have a dicky fit reading this)
I use Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket which is free & seems ok .......... as long as you can put up with the adverts



Doggy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> To post pictures you have to have them on a host website and then put the url of the pic you want in the post.... so I'm told ........or in Doggy speak ........ you have to have them somewhere on the interweb thingy and then put a web address doody in your post so the site you're on can nip off & get them. (XT will have a dicky fit reading this)
> I use Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket which is free & seems ok .......... as long as you can put up with the adverts
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou, I'll have a go. I am not very IT literate, alas, can do only the basics...


----------

